# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Spat(ader) er van af

## evitalien

Spataderen zijn gezwollen en vervormde bloedvaten die met name in de onderbenen voorkomen. Ook aambeien zijn feitelijk spataderen. Onze bloedvaten bestaan uit slagaders en aders. In de slagaders stroomt het bloed van het hart af. Het hart pompt het bloed de slagaders in. Bij de aders stroomt het bloed weer naar het hart toe (en moet dus vaak omhoog stromen). Om het bloed makkelijker naar het hart te laten stromen zijn de aders uitgerust met kleppen. Daarmee wordt voorkomen dat het bloed terugstroomt. Als deze aders niet goed meer werken hoopt het bloed zich op in de ader. Als hier niets aangedaan wordt rekken ze steeds verder uit. Er ontstaat een zwelling, zichtbaar op het onderbeen. Ook ontstaan klachten van kramp, jeuk en/of zwaar pijnlijk gevoel van het been. 

*Oorzaken*

Spataderen kunnen ontstaan bij:
	Overgewicht
 Menopauze
	Zwangerschap
	Hoge bloeddruk
	Veroudering
 Kan het gevolg zijn van lang staan.
Spataderen zijn niet levensbedreigend. In een enkel geval kunnen ze wel eens tot complicaties lijden, maar meestal zijn ze alleen ontsierend. 

*Bloedcirculatie*

Het is uitermate belangrijk om de bloedcirculatie in de benen te verbeteren. Wandelen, fietsen en zwemmen zijn activiteiten die de bloedstroom in de benen stimuleert en waarbij de benen niet steeds stampend op de grond terecht komt..


Lees verder:http://www.evitalien.nl/wordpress/?p=515

----------


## Nora

Een vriendin van mij had last van spataderen. Wij wandelen elke vrijdag en dan kreeg ze tijdens hel zware en gevoelige benen. Eerder dacht ze dat ze gewoon moe was van de drukte, maar ze bleek dus spataderen te hebben. Sinds een week draagt ze steunkousen en ze vindt het een verademing.

----------

